# Help



## ckerns21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all new member from NE Oklahoma,
Nice to meet you all!
So come the turn of the new year I was tipping the scales at around 290lbs heaviest I've ever been and I freaked. So wife and I talked it out and we began a life style change not a diet the following week. January -10 lbs
February -10 lbs
March -10 lbs then things slowed extremely down but still losing weight now however I'm at a complete halt. Currently weighing 255lbs. I've tried mixing my diet up, cutting portion size, different proteins, strictly veggies and fruit but no success. Any and all help is greatly appreciated and thank you in advance!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to the community!  Also spend time in the nutrition section. One method of eating doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## ckerns21 (Jun 3, 2015)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the community!  Also spend time in the nutrition section. One method of eating doesn't work for everyone.


Glad someone finally commented


----------

